# Finishing Beetle Kill Pine - What do you use?



## camps764

I know there are a few guys on this site that specialize in Beetle Kill Pine (Blue Pine). I recently received an industrial sized pallet, much to my surprise, when I planed the saw marks off I found that it was actually beetle kill pine. I had been planning to order some from Colorado, so this was an awesome turn of events.

Now that I've picked out a project for the special wood I want to think through the finishing process.

What do the pros use as a finish? I want to preserve and pop the blue/purple color as much as possible while maintaining the contrasting white/yellow wood in the boards.

The boards will be used as a counter-top for a craft counter/computer desk.

I've thought about just using a wipe on poly cut with mineral spirits, but I'd like to see what other options (read better ideas) there are.

Any suggestions? I really appreciate anyone's opinion/input!


----------



## GrandpaLen

Camp,

Although I've not personally worked any Beetle Kill Pine maybe I can help by suggesting you visit the sites below, check out their sites and read the techniques used by these two Artisans.

RockyBlue
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/68133
-and-
Monte Pittman
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/67637

Work Safely and have Fun - Len


----------



## camps764

Thanks Len!


----------



## Durnik150

I would be stretching it to say I was a pro but I have worked with beetle kill pine a lot in the past. The biggest problem I had with finishing it was that it was a very "thirsty" wood and would suck up anything put on it. I discovered that using a pre-conditioner worked very well. It would get sucked into the wood and set up an inner layer that would keep the wood from sucking up quite as much as normal. The kind of pre-conditioner I used was an oil based one from General Finishes. I'm sure other brands work just as well but I was very satisfied with this one. After that dried (it is an oil based product so it takes a while) adding any final finish layers was much easier. I generally use a poly finish on top and it works well also.

I hope that helps.


----------



## mojapitt

Rockyblue uses epoxy bar top coating on tables and UV resistant polyurethane on virtually everything else. I use the UV resistant polyurethane on everything at this point, but I want to switch to bar top epoxy also for tables & benches. It's messy if not handled properly and my first go around I didn't. Ugh! Rockyblue knows A LOT more than I do, but I'll answer anything I can for you.


----------



## sanfranciscocedarco

I have looked everywhere and have my local distributor Moore Newton on the hunt for me and we can't find anybody in nor cal that can supply me. I have been trying to buy 300 bf or more for two weeks and am having a tough time.. anybody ??


----------



## Buckethead

The guy who posted right above you. He mills blue pine very often. I know he works it commercially, but not sure if he resells what he mills. Logistics might prove to be the largest hurdle. Shoot Monte Pittman a pm. It might work out for you. He's a great guy, and pops in frequently.


----------



## Knothead62

I turned a fell reel seat inserts from it and use plain ol' Birchwood-Casey's Tru-Oil Gunstock Finish. Use several coats for gest results.


----------



## newwoodbutcher

I made a dinning room table with Beetle kill pine. I did not want to show the dark blue stain. I covered it with a gel stain and topped it with wipe on poly.


----------



## Annyfreezes

newwoodbutcher, I was going to make a wall (fireplace and tv) out of black walnut - but the wood supplier pulled out (it was free!) I am looking at Beetle kill-- I love the look of the grey and blue - but the areal really needs warm wood. what did you put on your beetle kill to warm it up?


----------

